# Setting up an Online Business in Dubai



## bharatis (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear All,

I am contemplating setting up an online business in Dubai.
Is there anybody out there who has been there and done that 
Basically, I need to know all the steps involved and the legal requirements.
The website will be similar to souq/sukar
Are there professional companies that help you setup these businesses here?
Any help is highly appreciated.

Cheers!
B


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Try creative zone they seem ok


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has a long discussion regarding e-commerce business:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-ecommerce-business.html?highlight=e-commerce

Also I have gone through the process myself, drop me a pm if you need any additional info.


----------



## Mark J (Oct 20, 2013)

*type goods*

Does the type of goods sold online matter?
If it was food or things?


----------



## khan22 (Mar 27, 2014)

hi i want to star online business?what should i do?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

depends what business you want to set up????


----------



## bikes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi,

Please i would like to know the procedure to opening an Online Business in Dubai.

The nature of Business will be an e-commerceI website that will be used to promote the business and services of the UAE business owners as well as individuals.

Those that will use the service will enjoy it and make payments for any of the services they choose.

No goods will be shipped by or sold through the website. It will be purely online services only.

The plan is to cover all the UAE in the business, register the physical address in the free Zone or abroad, whichever one is better and to have an UAE business account for it or operate through a foreign account if that cana help.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can send me a PM for info I set mine up quickly, E-commerce starts at around 20,000 AED but that doesn't include a visa (if you need one)


----------

